# Need help Please...



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi. I need help picking out a new bow. I've been to this site several times to see what people thought about certain bows but I just decided to sign up today to ask the question myself. I'm 15 and I've been archery for 4 years. I'm no newbie. I've won 1st place in female compound bow in 4H but I'm starting to outgrow my old Pearson. It's max draw weight is 37 (I know, I know. I'm weak). I basically just need a good bow with a high range of poundage. Not the Genesis either. Just sayin. I was thinkin of a Matthew's Mission Craze but I'm not sure since I'm not really a beginner. Not sure if this is the right place to put this but oh well. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## kevin39208 (Sep 22, 2006)

You didn't put your draw length in your OP, but the Bowtech Admiral has a wide range of draw lengths and is also available where it can be turned down to 40lbs of draw weight. My daughter is 24" DL and she shoots the Diamond Edge at 42 lbs, this is a shorter axle to axle than the Admiral. The Mission Craze is supposed to be an awesome bow also. I just don't have any personal experience with that particular brand (Matthews).
I hope this helps


----------



## DutMan (Feb 25, 2011)

hey Michala I'm in Mississippi also,my daughter is 13 and shoots,pm me and I will help you out with this and try and point ya in the right direction.....


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi, the craze is very nice,but they have a new one its a little better..... today i just saw and shot the NEW2012 pse they have a new bow that fits all i was very impressed,i just forgot witch one it was, the rep. said they made it to compete with the craze. i think it will out sell the craze hands down.pm its new 2012. check them out....


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry for the memory loss the bow i was talking about was the RALLY.. by PSE


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I just decided to get a Mission Rally. I'm VERY happy with my choice!! It's an excellent target bow!!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

MISSION RALLY VERY NICE BOW I HAVE LOTS OF STUDENTS SHOOTING THESE............ ENJOY.................


----------

